# Fonctionnalités TV



## klemichou (25 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Tout d'abord, voila la configuration de mon réseau : 

Voir la pièce jointe 21345


J'envisage donc d'installer une &#63743;TV, et de la cracker avec "ATV Flash".

Malheureusement, je n'arive pas à trouver d'informations claires sur quelques points :

- Vais-je pouvoir accéder aux films qui ne sont pas dans iTunes sur l'&#63743;TV ?
- Si oui, ceux qui sont stockés dans le disque dur USB relié à la TimeCapsule ausi ?

- Concernant la musique de mes bibliotèques iTunes, je vais pouvoir accéder aux bibliotèques de mes 2 MacBooks ?

J'ai également une dernière question mais cette fois à propos du disque dur USB sur la TimeCapsule : Est-il accéssible via MobileMe (avec la fonction "back to my mac") ?

Merci d'avance à tout le monde.


----------



## mandrak134 (28 Juin 2009)

J'ai la même configuration que toi sauf que mon imprimante est en wifi et que mon ATV je l'ai branché en filaire sur mon time Capsule car sinon les synchronisation sont trop longues.
Pour ce qui est de la bibliothèque iTunes mise sur Time Capsule, je n'arrive pas à la connecter comme serveur an mode afp. J'ai écrit à la hotline, qui m'a répondu qu'il fallait essayer en smb. Mais pas mieux. Le disque dur normalement doit pouvoir être reconnu lorsque Nito TV fonctionne bien.
Pour ce qui est de l'accessibilité des bibliothèques, il faut pouvoir comme le time capsule pouvoir monter les volumes dans Nito TV via Network (même pb de précedemment afp pas pris en charge, pas essayer le smb).
Enfin, pour back to my mac, apparemment cela ne fonctionne pas avec n'importe quel modem.
Mais un support d'Apple est possible par Chat ou en les appellant.

Personnellement, je galère un peu avec un ATV alors que si j'ai acheté un Mac Mini je ne me poserai pas les questions existentielles qui ont des réponses acquises avec un Mac Mini.
Le mac Mini est vraiment Open alors que l'ATV est bridé pour tout.
L'écart de prix est peut être non négligeable mais beaucoup de tracas en moins.


----------



## sushi13 (12 Août 2009)

j ai le meme pbr je n arrive pas a lire le contenu sur la time capsule a partir de apple tv


----------



## ipascm (13 Août 2009)

sushi13 a dit:


> j ai le meme pbr je n arrive pas a lire le contenu sur la time capsule a partir de apple tv


 
normal c'est impossible de lire directement les fichiers, il faut utiliser la fonction de synchro....

ca fait déja 1 an que l'on réclame cette fonction (de base pourtant) et c'est assez mal barré...


----------



## mandrak134 (15 Septembre 2009)

J'ai trouvé la solution.
Pour que tu puisses lire en streaming il faut :
- que ton Macbook pro ou ton Macbook soit allumé, 
- que iTunes soit lancé.
Tu auras en visu accès à toute ta bibliothèque même si celle ci n'est pas synchronisée.
Mais me diras tu, si j'ai un Mac mini, je n'aurai plus besoin d'allumer mon portable? Eh bien oui.

Mais la solution que je te donne marche.


----------

